# Constituents of XIJ - S&P/ASX 200 Information Technology



## spinan (3 October 2008)

Good afternoon,

I'd like to ask where could I find a list of constituents of the S&P/ASX200 Information Technology XIJ index. 
There is a link on S&P website (http://www2.standardandpoors.com/po...x200/2,3,1,0,45,9,2,2008,0,2,3,0,0,0,0,0.html) which lists 2 companies included into S&P/ASX200 from the Inf.Tech. sector. Does it mean that S&P/ASX200 Information Technology index consists only of two companies?

Thanx!


----------



## tcoates (3 October 2008)

*Re: Constituents of XIJ - S&P/ASX200 Information Technology*

That would be about it.  Yes.

CPU and IRE

Tim


----------

